# Smart Balancer Guard 505



## Jake S (Feb 3, 2007)

just picked up this balancer today, and have done the connector mod...










...and put a deans connector on (to attach to my charger)

but when i hookup the balancer alone, its supposed to go into discharge balance, but no lights light up. and when i hookup to the charger to try and charge i get a "battery voltage too low" error (using a prodigy 2 charger)


----------

